# looking for kenpo instructors or schools in the nashville tn area



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 21, 2002)

ive been reading alot of the posts in here about techniques and theories and im really interested in taking some classes but as far as i know there is no one in the area that teaches kenpo... so thought i would see if any of you guys might know of any near nashville tn????


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

Did you find someone?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Nov 5, 2002)

well sorta one of Mr. Chapel's students is teaching out about 45 min from me but i have yet to be able to find the place or a phone number for it... so im assuming that it is closed or something... maybe they just dont want any students lol... oh well the search continues.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 5, 2002)

there's a dojo directory on www.kenponet.com  I dunno if they have anything listed for nashville, but its a good place to start.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Nov 5, 2002)

Fellow Kenpoist,

If there would be one instructor that I would seek out in that area would be Mr. Zach Whitson or Mr. Martin Wheeler.

Two of the best!

Respectfully In Kenpo,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Neep999 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey, sorry to dig up such an old post, but, I'm moving to the murfreesboro/Nashville area, and I was interested if anyone ever found a kenpo instructor/school in the area?  I'm very interested in learning, so, if someone could lemme know, I'd be greatly appreciative


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 11, 2006)

I am with Josh!  Go see Mr Whitson.


----------



## Neep999 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, but, how do I contact him?  I can't find any information on any classes he might teach or anything in the area.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 16, 2006)

www.zachwhitson.com


----------



## BigMike (Jun 21, 2006)

I live in Huntsville, AL and have been looking for EP's Kenpo for a few years now.  Nashville's a little far for regular classes, but if anyone knows of a class south of there can you post it?

I looked at the site mentioned above and couldn't find anything about regular classes.  Lots of events, but not when they regularly train.

Big Mike


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 21, 2006)

I do not know of any EPAK schools in Huntsville but I think there may be something in Birmingham but I am not positive.


----------



## Fly (Sep 5, 2007)

Big Mike,
I live in Huntsville and I thought Kenpo (American Kenpo) was dead here....?
I am a 5th degree American Kenpo from San Diego, CA,(that is where I got my black belt in 1976) but I now live in Huntsville and have been training by myself in my garage for the last two years, convinced that no one here knows Kenpo. I hope you are still interested in training, I am. Let's talk. My lineage is from Ed Parker to the Tracy brothers and to me.....my instructor has just been inducted into the Kenpo hall of fame (Dick Willet) and my other instructor was Chicken" Grabriel. We were all sport Karate fighters back in the day. I am now just training and trying to remember and not forget my style.
Contact me and let see about training.
Vic


----------

